# Mark XVIII as a first IWC?



## lo_scrivano

I am considering buying my first IWC so went into a local dealer and tried on a whole bunch of them (like 6 times). I am currently eyeing the white dial Mark XVIII and have listed out what's going through my head. Btw - absolutely love the blue on the LPP, but I have a blue dial watch already and would like to add a white dial to my collection. Would love to get some expert opinions:

*Why Buy?
*- Love the simplicity of this pilot watch. Not looking for a chrono.
- 39-40mm is the perfect size for my wrist
- Date window looks best on the white (or is it called silver) version
- They dropped the price and improve the strap quality. Great entry level price.

*Why Not?
*- Too much of an entry level watch? Buy a Portuguese or Big Pilot when I have a bigger budget?
- Better options at this price point for a simple watch like this one?
- I just bought a watch and probably don't need another one right away 
- Save the $3.5-4k and put it towards my first Rolex 

Thanks folks!


----------



## TechGuyJ

I bought a LPP this year - my first IWC. I love the bracelet (the polished / brushed look is perfect for what I wanted), 40mm is perfect for me. If 39-40mm is your ideal size, the Big Pilot is WAY too big for you. 

Not sure what else you would consider in this price range, and I certainly would not consider anything from IWC “entry level”. I reserve that for Hamilton, Tissot, and the like. Maybe not even those (Seiko, Orient?). 


It sounds to me like you have already made up your mind. If you are like the rest of us, it won’t be your last purchase. Everyone buys a Rolex, but not everyone buys an IWC. Dare to be a little different!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

Thanks for the awesome response. True. If I buy this I will still buy my Rolex one day. But I may not do it the other way around (part of the reason I keep tempting myself to work my way to that first Rolex).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechGuyJ

lo_scrivano said:


> Thanks for the awesome response. True. If I buy this I will still buy my Rolex one day. But I may not do it the other way around (part of the reason I keep tempting myself to work my way to that first Rolex).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I absolutely LOVE my Mark XVIII. It's my every day business watch (and Sunday watch). It's the watch that already has so many experiences with me (brother's wedding, a couple special travels). I plan on getting a Rolex one day (GMT Master II BLNR), but am saving that for a special occasion purchase (like many others). I would not steer anyone away from Rolex, but IMHO, IWC quality is nearly as good/as good (depending on the specific piece) and is just something different. In fairness, divers don't speak to me, pilot watches do. Nothing more than personal preference really. Get what you will enjoy wearing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karmatp

I am wearing my orange hand Explorer II as I type this and I have a Mark XVIII under the tree from my wife. I can say that I will enjoy the Mark XVIII just as much if not more than watches that cost twice as much. I have owned quite a few IWC's over the years and I am coming back to the brand after not owning one for a couple of years. I am so excited to open my new Mark XVIII, I can't wait. I have owned dozens of Rolex sport watches over the years and always prefer wearing a brand like IWC.

I don't consider the Mark XVIII as entry level, I consider it a smart buy for a comfortable daily watch. I would rather wear a IWC than a Rolex every day, I hate being part of the heard wearing a Rolex. When you see a guy wearing a IWC, he generally is a watch guy, not someone buying the name on the dial like many Rolex guys.

Go get that Mark and enjoy it for life.


----------



## TechGuyJ

karmatp said:


> I am wearing my orange hand Explorer II as I type this and I have a Mark XVIII under the tree from my wife. I can say that I will enjoy the Mark XVIII just as much if not more than watches that cost twice as much. I have owned quite a few IWC's over the years and I am coming back to the brand after not owning one for a couple of years. I am so excited to open my new Mark XVIII, I can't wait. I have owned dozens of Rolex sport watches over the years and always prefer wearing a brand like IWC.
> 
> I don't consider the Mark XVIII as entry level, I consider it a smart buy for a comfortable daily watch. I would rather wear a IWC than a Rolex every day, I hate being part of the heard wearing a Rolex. When you see a guy wearing a IWC, he generally is a watch guy, not someone buying the name on the dial like many Rolex guys.
> 
> Go get that Mark and enjoy it for life.


I've always said, if you shake a present and it starts ticking, it's either really good (a watch!), or really bad (Wife looking for the Insurance money!) 

Congrats on your Christmas watch! Let's see some wrist shots tomorrow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

Thanks for the thoughts guys! I am going to raise some funds for that Mark XVIII 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

TechGuyJ said:


> I absolutely LOVE my Mark XVIII. It's my every day business watch (and Sunday watch). It's the watch that already has so many experiences with me (brother's wedding, a couple special travels). I plan on getting a Rolex one day (GMT Master II BLNR), but am saving that for a special occasion purchase (like many others). I would not steer anyone away from Rolex, but IMHO, IWC quality is nearly as good/as good (depending on the specific piece) and is just something different. In fairness, divers don't speak to me, pilot watches do. Nothing more than personal preference really. Get what you will enjoy wearing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Completely agree with the special occasion approach to buying the Rolex...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turbineboy

Did you try the Ingenieur. I was very tempted with the Portuguese but in the end went with the blue face Ingenieur. Stunning and very comfortable to wear and the size is just right.


----------



## lo_scrivano

turbineboy said:


> Did you try the Ingenieur. I was very tempted with the Portuguese but in the end went with the blue face Ingenieur. Stunning and very comfortable to wear and the size is just right.


Photo? I will also look on their website.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

turbineboy said:


> Did you try the Ingenieur. I was very tempted with the Portuguese but in the end went with the blue face Ingenieur. Stunning and very comfortable to wear and the size is just right.


I really want the Arabic numerals. My blue Breitling Transocean already owns the blue chrono slot in my watch box.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

karmatp said:


> I am wearing my orange hand Explorer II as I type this and I have a Mark XVIII under the tree from my wife. I can say that I will enjoy the Mark XVIII just as much if not more than watches that cost twice as much. I have owned quite a few IWC's over the years and I am coming back to the brand after not owning one for a couple of years. I am so excited to open my new Mark XVIII, I can't wait. I have owned dozens of Rolex sport watches over the years and always prefer wearing a brand like IWC.
> 
> I don't consider the Mark XVIII as entry level, I consider it a smart buy for a comfortable daily watch. I would rather wear a IWC than a Rolex every day, I hate being part of the heard wearing a Rolex. When you see a guy wearing a IWC, he generally is a watch guy, not someone buying the name on the dial like many Rolex guys.
> 
> Go get that Mark and enjoy it for life.


Can you post some photos of your new Mark XVIII?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karmatp

I would but ever since photobucket killed themselves, I don't know how to post good pics. I can't size them to fit the forum. I can say that I love my LLP so much, it is fantastic. I already ordered a Kevlar strap for the summer, nice and waterproof.


----------



## scottchamp

+1 for the IWC. I'm in the same boat, considering a rolex explorer ii or a IWC 3706. Leaning towards the IWC just b/c it's unique and different.


----------



## Buhr_8

My heritage mark18 +1~-1 /day, it is too accuracy,but the date change at around 00:12.

For the look, It is very good


----------



## richierichie

I have a LPP Mark XVIII, and I chose to purchase it as my daily wear watch. Simple, rugged, complimenting with many types of occasions. I can't stop looking down at my watch, where ever I may be.

Bought mine with the bracelet, but typically wear it with a brown leather or various NATOs. I've gotten compliments from various watch guys.

The proportions were one of the big reasons I went with it. 40mm dial is perfect. The thickness (~11mm?) is perfect and unobtrusive. 20mm strap width, which allows me to swap straps with my other 20mm watches.

Definitely not an entry level. When I see 'look-a-likes' from various brands, like Stowa or Sinn, etc, I kind of react with a stink face..they're good companies with quality components/build for really compelling pricing..but I never thought twice about paying the extra $$ for my IWC.


----------



## lo_scrivano

My plan is to wait till after Baselworld as it is IWC’s 150 year anniversary and they will probably release something epic worthy of my first IWC.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJt

After Basel you will probably buy an Ingenieur, IWC is improving this watch after years of dont knowing what to do with it (I have a vintage one).
Pilots watches will remain simillar.
Regards.


----------



## DocJt

...will remain similar imo.


----------



## TechGuyJ

DocJt said:


> After Basel you will probably buy an Ingenieur, IWC is improving this watch after years of dont knowing what to do with it (I have a vintage one).
> Pilots watches will remain simillar.
> Regards.


Oh PLEASE go back to the vintage style for the Ingenieur! It's going back on my list if they do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

Maybe I will. I lost my dad 27 yrs ago and he would have liked that watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottchamp

simplicity of the mark xviii is splendid


----------



## taifighter

Definitely get it, it's honestly one of the prettiest watches available!


----------



## powerband

karmatp said:


> I would but ever since photobucket killed themselves, I don't know how to post good pics. I can't size them to fit the forum. I can say that I love my LLP so much, it is fantastic. I already ordered a Kevlar strap for the summer, nice and waterproof.


Download the Tapatalk app; it will let you download your photos right from your phone. Forget Photof#cket.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socciomz

I second the simplicity comment


----------



## Aesin

I just bought a Mark XVIII LPP on a bracelet as my first IWC watch and I have 0 regrets. While it looks simple, the watch is full of class and gorgeous and it goes with any attire I put on with it.
If you haven't yet, check out the watch in person. The blue dial is gorgeous!


----------



## Ignaceworang

XVIII LPP is really nice....but personally I like the XVII LPP better....


----------



## lo_scrivano

Ignaceworang said:


> XVIII LPP is really nice....but personally I like the XVII LPP better....


There is a Mark XVII LPP? I will have to look that up. Anyway I'm eyeing the white dial to bring some diversity to my watch collection and because I think it looks very clean.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Russle

karmatp said:


> I would but ever since photobucket killed themselves, I don't know how to post good pics. I can't size them to fit the forum. I can say that I love my LLP so much, it is fantastic. I already ordered a Kevlar strap for the summer, nice and waterproof.


use imgr my friend, super easy.


----------



## nikesupremedunk

This would be the first IWC I would consider as well. Nice, simple, and clean. Hope you get it!


----------



## lo_scrivano

Resurrecting this thread as I am still messing around thinking about my future IWC.

I actually spent a TON of time looking at Fleigers from cheaper brands like Steinhart Stowa Archimede Laco etc etc to get a Fleiger fix but I think it’s physically impossible to buy anything other than an IWC once you have seen one, tried one on and read about its history and quality.

Surprised that all the Fleigers are black though. No one makes a cheaper alternative to the white Mark XVIIII.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechGuyJ

lo_scrivano said:


> Resurrecting this thread as I am still messing around thinking about my future IWC.
> 
> I actually spent a TON of time looking at Fleigers from cheaper brands like Steinhart Stowa Archimede Laco etc etc to get a Fleiger fix but I think it's physically impossible to buy anything other than an IWC once you have seen one, tried one on and read about its history and quality.
> 
> Surprised that all the Fleigers are black though. No one makes a cheaper alternative to the white Mark XVIIII.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is no substitute. I picked up my Mark XVIII LPP back in August and still get that feeling every time I pick it up to put it on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

TechGuyJ said:


> There is no substitute. I picked up my Mark XVIII LPP back in August and still get that feeling every time I pick it up to put it on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was trying to find a way to get my fix for $500 instead of $3500  FAIL!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CU2MIKE

Aesin said:


> I just bought a Mark XVIII LPP on a bracelet as my first IWC watch and I have 0 regrets. While it looks simple, the watch is full of class and gorgeous and it goes with any attire I put on with it.
> If you haven't yet, check out the watch in person. The blue dial is gorgeous!


Oh I tried t shirt and basketball shorts with flip flops once with my LPP.... took 2 steps and walked back in the house to change :-d


----------



## CU2MIKE

lo_scrivano said:


> Resurrecting this thread as I am still messing around thinking about my future IWC.
> 
> I actually spent a TON of time looking at Fleigers from cheaper brands like Steinhart Stowa Archimede Laco etc etc to get a Fleiger fix but I think it's physically impossible to buy anything other than an IWC once you have seen one, tried one on and read about its history and quality.
> 
> Surprised that all the Fleigers are black though. No one makes a cheaper alternative to the white Mark XVIIII.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get the LPP! I got mine this Monday and do not regret it one bit.
Also cannot stop staring at the gorgeous blue face


----------



## lo_scrivano

CU2MIKE said:


> Get the LPP! I got mine this Monday and do not regret it one bit.
> Also cannot stop staring at the gorgeous blue face
> View attachment 13017113


Congratulations! I went with the white face. It arrives today 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CU2MIKE

lo_scrivano said:


> Congratulations! I went with the white face. It arrives today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on your first IWC purchase, and wear it in good health!
By the way I saw you debated on saving the money instead to buy a Rolex, I came from a 36mm Rolex DJ, and I reach for my LPP every morning


----------



## lo_scrivano

CU2MIKE said:


> Congrats on your first IWC purchase, and wear it in good health!
> By the way I saw you debated on saving the money instead to buy a Rolex, I came from a 36mm Rolex DJ, and I reach for my LPP every morning


I decided to get the Rolex next year for my 40th. I also got some really good advice here. I think if I bought the Rolex first I would never have got the IWC. So I am buying them in the right order.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CU2MIKE

lo_scrivano said:


> I decided to get the Rolex next year for my 40th. I also got some really good advice here. I think if I bought the Rolex first I would never have got the IWC. So I am buying them in the right order.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was given the Rolex by my Grandfather as my wedding gift (He upgraded, lol)
My DJ is older than me at 36 years old, all original and never been polished. Safe to say this DJ will stay in my family and be passed down from generation to generation.


----------



## lo_scrivano

IT'S HERE!!! Big thanks to everyone who brainstormed the purchase earlier in this thread!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrispyftw

The while dial looks so good! But I can't unsee the chicken at 12 o' clock.


----------



## illus83

Congrats! The white dial looks very good.


----------



## lo_scrivano

illus83 said:


> Congrats! The white dial looks very good.


It's even better in person! It's got a shine to it and looks off white in certain light and silver when viewed at an angle. My first fair faced watch too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

I really like the white dial too.

Mine says hi










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## B79

chrispyftw said:


> The while dial looks so good! But I can't unsee the chicken at 12 o' clock.


Hahaha!
I couldn't see the chicken at first and thought this was a autocorrect text fail but now that is all I can see.

OP, beautiful watch BTW. Congrats!

B79


----------



## hbr245b

wkw said:


> I really like the white dial too.
> 
> Mine says hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


White dial with the bracelet. Don't see that very often.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

hbr245b said:


> White dial with the bracelet. Don't see that very often.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Thanks. I really like the IWC bracelet. They are well made and comfortable.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucien369

Tribute on bracelet.


----------



## lo_scrivano

Lucien369 said:


> Tribute on bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 13022707


That looks great. I considered getting the tribute at one point. I am sure the bracelet is super comfortable. For some reason I prefer my Pilot watch on a strap. You have the added advantage of being able to swap it out if you ever wanted to go down that route.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

I am considering getting an aftermarket strap. Any recommendations folks? Should I get one with those rivets?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucien369

lo_scrivano said:


> For some reason I prefer my Pilot watch on a strap.


Me too.

But the bracelet is more comfortable when the weather is hot or when exercising.

It is so easy to resize.


----------



## lo_scrivano

Lucien369 said:


> Me too.
> 
> But the bracelet is more comfortable when the weather is hot or when exercising.
> 
> It is so easy to resize.


Do you swap out the strap at home? Is it fairly easy to do using a good spring bar tool?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Russle

make sure you tape the lugs when switching out bands so you dont scratch it up.


----------

